# Need a recipe for Bahn Trang



## MS_serenity (Jul 25, 2006)

I've searched and searched and can't find what I'm looking for, so I'm hoping someone here can help me.

Bahn Trang is the very thin, fragile rice sheets spring rolls are wrapped in.  My mother can't eat wheat or corn products, so i was thinking of making meat and veggie rolls wrapped in something made from rice flour instead but I can't find a recipe and directions for making them.  i'll give up soon and just start experimenting on my own, so this is a bit of a last ditch effort.  Does anyone know where i can get the information i'm looking for?

Thanks!
Shadowhawk's serenity


----------



## kyles (Jul 25, 2006)

If you type Bahn Trang into google you get loads of recipes. This one looked easy and really adaptable

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05195/537401.stm


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think that you can make them by hand but you can find the pre-packaged sheets at any Asian grocery store---Houston has several Asian grocery markets where I've bought them from.  They're wonderful---just lay them in a hot bath ( I use a  large skillet filled with hot  water) and roll them out and fill them with the goodies. If you need recipes let me know.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 25, 2006)

I second Expatgirl, if there is a specialty ethnic food shop nearby, it may be worth a look.  Also while you are there check out rice or soy sticks/noodles, they can be stir fried after soaked in cold water for a while, versatile and delicious alternative to regular pasta.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2006)

Do you mean a recipe for making the rice paper skins or a recipe for making fresh spring rolls?

You buy the skins at any asian market.  You can google recipes but you can make them with any filling you want.  Traditional fillings include poached chicken, shrimp, grilled pork, tofu, raw shredded carrots, raw shredded cabbage, black mushrooms, bean thread noodles, bean sprouts, daikon and greens such as basil, mint and watercress.

You can buy spring roll dipping sauce premade in bottles at the asian market.  Or just mix some fish sauce, lime and sugar with a little water.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Also fresh sprigs of cilantro if you like--I love the mixture of cilantro, basil, and mint in them.


----------

